
Republicans Vote to Repeal Stream Protection Rule - lobster_johnson
http://www.alternet.org/environment/republicans-wipe-out-stream-protection-rule-giving-gift-big-coal-while-threatening
======
masonic
What a crock. This rule was put in place only _one month_ before the end of
the Administration, _six weeks after_ Trump's election.

[https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=OSM-2010-0018-10632](https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=OSM-2010-0018-10632)

